# Hallo in die Runde!



## kalumet72 (25 März 2013)

Servus!

hab euch entdeckt, nachdem mein bisheriges Lieblingsforum "Legqueensworld" wohl endgültig verschütt gegangen ist.

Also, auf den ersten Blick gefällts mir hier seht gut und ich werd demnächst mal meine Fetsplatte durchsuchen, um zu posten.
geht dann in Richtung Promis in Nylons, aber das ist ja hier auch gern gesehen ;-)

kalumet72


----------



## General (26 März 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## jasper (16 Mai 2013)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Krone1 (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## lazy85 (18 Juli 2013)

kalumet72 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> hab euch entdeckt, nachdem mein bisheriges Lieblingsforum "Legqueensworld" wohl endgültig verschütt gegangen ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo.
Ja warum ist das Forum off?? War echt enttäuscht. Da war doch immer was los.. ^^


----------



## antje.k (26 Dez. 2013)

das frage ich mich auch


----------



## chaebi (28 Okt. 2014)

Schade um dieses Forum... Es gibt ja auch kein Nachfolger so wie ich das sehe


----------

